# Does your store have a "Backroom DBO"?



## bullseyethunder

Does anyone else's store have an individual, whom on truck unload works at the front of the line and scans off any bulk backstock/transition product (or from areas that are heavy in product that day), puts it on pallets, then backstocks the product on those pallets in there appropriate backroom sections after unload? Also, they update all the BRLA signs once a week in both the backroom and receiving. Paid just like a GM team member.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

That’s not a thing.


----------



## bullseyethunder

Ashfromoldsite said:


> That’s not a thing.


It’s legit what I do lol


----------



## bullseyethunder

Ashfromoldsite said:


> That’s not a thing.


Did you downvote me lmao, why would I make this up??


----------



## vyrt

Ashfromoldsite said:


> That’s not a thing.


Some stores do it. I think @allnew2 had one?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

We do not have one.


----------



## Far from newbie

we have One BR TM that works unload, pulls ALL Disco/clearance, does ALL BR Audits, keeps BR boot camp brand by facing barcodes out/de-trashing anything a DBO backstocks incorrectly, updates BRLA scores, backstocks PIPO . . . Etc.  Never leaves backroom entire shift.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

It's called Receiving / Reverse Logistics / Janitor / Hey You Do All This Shit at my store....


----------



## Black Sheep 214

With a workload like that they must be wearing this under their red shirt…😁


----------



## bullseyethunder

Black Sheep 214 said:


> With a workload like that they must be wearing this under their red shirt…😁
> View attachment 12684


Much appreciated lol


----------



## bullseyethunder

Far from newbie said:


> we have One BR TM that works unload, pulls ALL Disco/clearance, does ALL BR Audits, keeps BR boot camp brand by facing barcodes out/de-trashing anything a DBO backstocks incorrectly, updates BRLA scores, backstocks PIPO . . . Etc.  Never leaves backroom entire shift.


Yep essentially the same here, seems odd that it isn't consider a TL type position is all I have been thinking.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

bullseyethunder said:


> Did you downvote me lmao, why would I make this up??


Nope I don’t vote. It’s silly.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

bullseyethunder said:


> Yep essentially the same here, seems odd that it isn't consider a TL type position is all I have been thinking.


You have to LEAD people to be a team lead.


----------



## MrT

Far from newbie said:


> we have One BR TM that works unload, pulls ALL Disco/clearance, does ALL BR Audits, keeps BR boot camp brand by facing barcodes out/de-trashing anything a DBO backstocks incorrectly, updates
> BRLA scores, backstocks PIPO . . . Etc.  Never leaves backroom entire shift.


Tbf if we had a person do that in my store besides unload that would be like an hour tops.  Br audits are like 30 tops for us.  We never have clearance/disco maybe a few a week.  My store has been caseless since the beginning of the year not really much to fix.  Pipo is pushed during unload and shouldn't really take any time to backstock.


----------



## bullseyethunder

Ashfromoldsite said:


> You have to LEAD people to be a team lead.


Tell that to the Visual Merchandiser, or honestly half of the leads in most stores lmao


----------



## allnew2

vyrt said:


> Some stores do it. I think @allnew2 had one?


For q4  called FEETS ( sea, electronics , toys , sports and small appliances priority pulls) however we do have the off-site team. But no Backroom tm. Dbos do pulls , audits, backstock etc


----------



## allnew2

bullseyethunder said:


> Does anyone else's store have an individual, whom on truck unload works at the front of the line and scans off any bulk backstock/transition product (or from areas that are heavy in product that day), puts it on pallets, then backstocks the product on those pallets in there appropriate backroom sections after unload? Also, they update all the BRLA signs once a week in both the backroom and receiving. Paid just like a GM team member.


Well someone told you it’s kit a thing and I conquer no matter the volume of your store 1/2/3 trucks there’s no such thing as scanning the trucks that went years ago. It is push all for Fdc/Rdc


----------



## bullseyethunder

allnew2 said:


> Well someone told you it’s kit a thing and I conquer no matter the volume of your store 1/2/3 trucks there’s no such thing as scanning the trucks that went years ago. It is push all for Fdc/Rdc


I do it it’s my position lol


----------



## RevLogRaven

bullseyethunder said:


> Does anyone else's store have an individual, whom on truck unload works at the front of the line and scans off any bulk backstock/transition product (or from areas that are heavy in product that day), puts it on pallets, then backstocks the product on those pallets in there appropriate backroom sections after unload? Also, they update all the BRLA signs once a week in both the backroom and receiving. Paid just like a GM team member.


We called that the Red Line process and that was fazed out in our store years ago. I didn't even know they had a system sill set up for that in the myDevices. Last time we did it in our store we still used the PDAs.

But our store does have a DBO for BR and they will pull 141 for a little bit and then work on various BR tasks including fixing errors, organizing the aisles, and do any little BR task that the bosses throw at them.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

As a replen Sr. TL this position didn't exist but I 100% had a person who did it.

He worked 40 hours a week, he was responsible for:

Truck day:
Pushing and back-stocking bulk.
Maintaining the bulk side of the stockroom (condensing pallets, keeping bulk pull space organized and low)
Make bales as required, help with trash if it got backed up.


Non-Truck days:
Sort all transition by aisle, or aisles if needed.  Striped and wrapped.
Ensure if transition was not pre-tied that the POG TL knew and it happened.  When I took over POG I also let him pre-tie it himself based on the workload I had mapped out if I my signing specialist (the person who pre-tied for me) missed it.
Fill all of what I labeled "fast-movers".  Essentially large product with low capacity that moved quickly.  This was generally paper, water.
Pull the BR error report, look at the lowest areas and identify why, bring that back to me so I could have someone fix it or find out who fucked it up and show them why.

When we moved to 7+ trucks weekly his workoad shifted more towards non-truck side daily and I had someone else push/manage bulk.

Definitely an extremely value-added slot if you can get the right person for it.


----------



## PogDog

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Nope I don’t vote. It’s silly.


Upvoted cause I don't either.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

bullseyethunder said:


> Does anyone else's store have an individual, whom on truck unload works at the front of the line and scans off any bulk backstock/transition product (or from areas that are heavy in product that day), puts it on pallets, then backstocks the product on those pallets in there appropriate backroom sections after unload? Also, they update all the BRLA signs once a week in both the backroom and receiving. Paid just like a GM team member.


Sure do, but what do you so with your other arm?


----------



## allnew2

bullseyethunder said:


> I do it it’s my position lol


There’s no way you are scanning trucks .


----------



## allnew2

60SecondsRemaining said:


> As a replen Sr. TL this position didn't exist but I 100% had a person who did it.


It did exist .


----------



## bullseyethunder

allnew2 said:


> There’s no way you are scanning trucks .


Using the receiving app, I select “trailer” from the drop down menu, then enter in the trailers DCI number. From there, I scan each box for the areas with heavy bulk that day. If a scanned box double beeps and says “Backstock”, I take it off the line and place it on an organized pallet for its given area. Once finished I pull these pallets to the backroom and beginning back stocking them.
So yeah. I do scan trucks. Have been 5 days a week for the last year. When I’m off another employee does it.


----------



## bullseyethunder

Does anyone else's store have an individual, whom on truck unload works at the front of the line and scans off any bulk backstock/transition product (or from areas that are heavy in product that day), puts it on pallets, then backstocks the product on those pallets in there appropriate backroom sections after unload? Also, they update all the BRLA signs once a week in both the backroom and receiving. Paid just like a GM team member.


----------



## MrT

bullseyethunder said:


> Using the receiving app, I select “trailer” from the drop down menu, then enter in the trailers DCI number. From there, I scan each box for the areas with heavy bulk that day. If a scanned box double beeps and says “Backstock”, I take it off the line and place it on an organized pallet for its given area. Once finished I pull these pallets to the backroom and beginning back stocking them.
> So yeah. I do scan trucks. Have been 5 days a week for the last year. When I’m off another employee does it.


This is why i like the breakroom lol.  Blows my mind stores are still doing this.  Are you in a small format or something?


----------



## bullseyethunder

MrT said:


> This is why i like the breakroom lol.  Blows my mind stores are still doing this.  Are you in a small format or something?


No not small format, we right now are averaging 8 trucks a week, at roughly 1500 a piece. Back in December and just during general holiday it was 8-10 in the 1800-2200 range per truck.


----------



## allnew2

bullseyethunder said:


> Using the receiving app, I select “trailer” from the drop down menu, then enter in the trailers DCI number. From there, I scan each box for the areas with heavy bulk that day. If a scanned box double beeps and says “Backstock”, I take it off the line and place it on an organized pallet for its given area. Once finished I pull these pallets to the backroom and beginning back stocking them.
> So yeah. I do scan trucks. Have been 5 days a week for the last year. When I’m off another employee does it.


Clearly you don’t get what I’m saying . I know how to sacan a truck since back of times of lpda, and pda. What I’m saying that not target is allowed to use it no matter the volume of the store . The process is push all.


----------



## allnew2

bullseyethunder said:


> No not small format, we right now are averaging 8 trucks a week, at roughly 1500 a piece. Back in December and just during general holiday it was 8-10 in the 1800-2200 range per truck.


That’s a small format . 1500 is easy money just like the rest of your trucks .


----------



## bullseyethunder

allnew2 said:


> That’s a small format . 1500 is easy money just like the rest of your trucks .


Buddy I don't know what you want me to tell you here alright, I am just telling you what I do and have been doing. So if your responses are just gonna be essentially calling me a liar, I don't have much else to say to you. Sorry I don't know the difference between small format and super, but that honestly doesn't matter now does it in the context of the position I am referring to that shouldn't exist anyways lmao.


----------



## Far from newbie

bullseyethunder said:


> Does anyone else's store have an individual, whom on truck unload works at the front of the line and scans off any bulk backstock/transition product (or from areas that are heavy in product that day), puts it on pallets, then backstocks the product on those pallets in there appropriate backroom sections after unload? Also, they update all the BRLA signs once a week in both the backroom and receiving. Paid just like a GM team member.


Very recently, yes.  The best backroom guy in years - not so much for the salesfloor though.


----------



## MrT

allnew2 said:


> That’s a small format . 1500 is easy money just like the rest of your trucks .


Thats only slightly under my store and we did a little over 50 mill last year.  I just meant small format where they get the freight already sorted on racks.  Tbh idk why any store would still scan a truck seems like a waste of time to me.


----------



## BackupTL

MrT said:


> Thats only slightly under my store and we did a little over 50 mill last year.  I just meant small format where they get the freight already sorted on racks.  Tbh idk why any store would still scan a truck seems like a waste of time to me.


Small format is literally a type of store format, it's not related to them getting serviced by a fulfillment center or sort center as opposed to a DC. You're just thinking of freight volume. 

But all stores except UHV overnight stores should be push all, and last I heard they were making the UHVs switch to push all well now


----------



## MrT

BackupTL said:


> Small format is literally a type of store format, it's not related to them getting serviced by a fulfillment center or sort center as opposed to a DC. You're just thinking of freight volume.
> 
> But all stores except UHV overnight stores should be push all, and last I heard they were making the UHVs switch to push all well now


Yeah i know im just saying they have a different process then regular stores, since they have limited space.  I was just curious as that seems like something that could be done in that type of process.  I was under the impression that all stores were push all.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

allnew2 said:


> It did exist .


I meant when I was replen, it didn't officially exist.  I do recall a time (when I was a specialist) that something like this did exist.


----------



## JohnSith373

Ashfromoldsite said:


> You have to LEAD people to be a team lead.


Can you please explain about the Visual Merchandiser Lead (VM) and the Property Management Lead (PML/PMT)?



KarmaToBurn said:


> It's called Receiving / Reverse Logistics / Janitor / Hey You Do All This Shit at my store....


For the same pay as a GM TM. That’s the hurtful part when so much is on our plate.


----------



## Far from newbie

Update: Backroom TM position (that was a NEW thing last week) is now dissolved.  We’re going backwards yet again.


----------



## Logo

We don't have a backroom team member but we do have dedicated ppl pull one for one batches.  They pull and push. Sometimes they just stage it for DBO.  It has been a tremendous help.  I would love to see an old fashion BR team member that could assist w the back stocking portion especially overnight.  When there is 2 trucks it tends to get messy.


----------



## UboatOfDeath

When I was first hired at Target, my shift leaders kept mentioning something about a DBO... but our backroom team members quit as well as the cardboard operator... Ever since then i never once hear my shift leaders talk about DBOs 

The overnight General Merchandise team members at our store handle the pulls or whatever leftover backstock that was left behind... 
But any overnight team members are tasked to unload the truck (or at the very least help out on the line) and backstock.


----------

